# Netzclub Erfahrungen



## Flenor Eldar (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe im Netzt diese Netzclub entdeckt und fand die Angebote wo die machen ganz interessant. Nur i-wie kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen, wie das laufen soll... Ich frage mich wo der Haken ist bzw. gibt es überhaupt einen?
Und was genau bedeutet:


> Antworte 1x im Monat kostenlos auf
> ein Angebot, das dich interessiert


Also ich meine wie genau das interessieren aussieht, muss ich da i-was von der Werbung kaufen oder so, die ich bekomme??
Würde gern mal Erfahrungen oder ähnliches hören!!


Kann mir dazu überhaupt jemand etwas sagen??

Gruß


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. Juli 2010)

Scheint keinen Haken zu geben ,eine kurze Google Recherche hat jedenfalls nichts ergeben.
Anscheinend soll die Internet Drosselung noch nicht funktionieren (Netzclub: Monatlich kostenlos und unbegrenzt surfen » Touch-This.de bei den Kommentaren)


----------



## iDavid (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo lieber Flenor-Eldar, hallo lieber Matermaisi777,

ich bin der Autor dieses Artikels, den Mastermaisi777 in dieses Forum verlinkt hat.

Vorneweg: Es handelt sich hierbei tatsächlich nur um ein werbefinanziertes Projekt. Alles was du tun musst, ist dir die SIM-Karte auf der Webseite von Netzclub zu besorgen, auf die SIM-Karte warten, die SIM-Karte in dein Handy einlegen und ggf. nötige Internet-Einstellungen vornehmen.

Nun kannst du den ersten Monat vollkommen kostenlos surfen, eine Drosselung findet nicht statt (scheinbar weil sie derzeit noch in der Beta-Phase stecken).
Derzeit erreicht die Kunden noch wenig Werbung, da sie wie bereits erwähnt noch vollkommen neu sind und mit den Werbepartnern erstmal Verträge aushandeln müssen.

Um auf Werbung zu antworten, heißt es nicht, gleich etwas zu kaufen, was man in der SMS angeboten bekommt. Man klickt einfach auf den Link in der SMS oder antwortet auf die SMS (hierbei fallen keinerlei Gebühren an).

Du surfst also tatsächlich kostenlos im Internet und derzeit sogar noch ohne Drosselung.
Da ich vollauf zufrieden bin, weil ich die Karte ebenfalls besitze und begeistert nutze, kann ich dir Netzclub wirklich nur empfehlen.

P.S.: Ich hatte heute einen langen Tag. Eventuelle Rechtschreibe- oder Grammatikfehler bitte ich euch zu entschuldigen. Danke


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Juli 2010)

Aha Dankeschön, finde das angebot mit den 30 Freiminuten und den 30 Freisms momentan verlockender weil ich kein Handy habe das viel zum Surfen taugt...

Ist es schon wieder so, das sich extra jemand auf dieer Seite anmeldet um mir zu antworten oder wie darf ich das verstehen??

Kann ich den Tarif eigentlich auch wechseln oder muss ich immer den einen behalten??


----------



## Fighter3 (18. Juli 2010)

> Ein Wechsel in einen anderen NetzClub Tarif ist nicht möglich.


*Auszug aus den FAQ

Ich benutze selber eine Netzclub-Karte und kann nichts negatives sagen. Es funktioniert alles und man bekommt im ersten Monat gar keine Werbung und auch danach sehr wenig.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Juli 2010)

Ohh habe ich übersehen ist aber doof, hoffentlich wird das noch eingeführt...

Na dann bestell mir mal eine Karte und schau mir das mal genauer an!


----------



## Lee1222 (20. Juli 2010)

Hiho 
also ich hab auch ne netzclub karte. bin voll zufrieden nur ich wollte den 30min frei +30sms jetzt google ich schon ne weile und dann hab ich den thread gefunden. jetzt meine frage an die die die karte schon haben:
wo und wann kann man den tarif auswählen???
ich habe ne sms bekommen wo drin stand" sie haben jetzt vom XX.XX.2010 bis zum xx.xx.2010 internet ´kostenlos"
ich konnte mir aber nicht auswählen.
das eigenartige war das ich erstmal 1 Monat kostenlos internet hab, so stands in der sms. kann ich vieleicht danach wechseln?! 
ich brauche antworten. bitte.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. Juli 2010)

Also du wählst den Tarif ganz am Anfang, wenn du die Karte bestellst...


----------

